# Am i wasting my time??



## lynette (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I'm just wondering if I'm wasting my time. I'm a funeral director in England. I was planning to save up as much money as I possibly can and in a year or two emigrate to Aussie with my young family. But I've been told I probably want find work in my field of work. My husband is a construction labourer. Any help would be really helpful kind regards lynette


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

lynette said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm just wondering if I'm wasting my time. I'm a funeral director in England. I was planning to save up as much money as I possibly can and in a year or two emigrate to Aussie with my young family. But I've been told I probably want find work in my field of work. My husband is a construction labourer. Any help would be really helpful kind regards lynette


Hi Lynette,
You are not wasting your time.....
The funeral industry is actually a growth industry here...so people with experience and some sales ability can do reasonably well.
I think they pay from $25 p/h....
Have a look at this group:
Simplicity Funerals | Funeral Director Sydney, Brisbane, Melbourne, Adelaide

If your husband is handy and has practical skills then he will pick up work fairly easily as well.

Remember to keep an open mind about your work possibilities.....

Good luck.


----------



## lynette (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you so so much


----------

